# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Swędzenie oczu w kącikach

## kaja*

Mam własnie taki problem jak w temacie, lekko oczy mam czerwone zwłaszcza w tych kącikach. Swędzenie jest dla mnie bardzo uciążliwe, nawet picie wapna nie pomaga.
Co to może być?

----------


## aros5

Myśle że to może być zapalenie spojówek. Dlatego lepiej wybierz sie do okulisty dostaniesz kropelki i odczujesz ulgę pozdrawiam :Smile:

----------


## justyna87

http://medyczka.pl/swedzenie-opuchli...7424#post37069
to jest mój wątek. kiedyś też mi się zaczynało od swędzenia. spójrz na fotki co robi mi się teraz od czasu do czasu...
u okulisty też byłam, a kropelki które dostałam niestety nie pomogły...
Zapytaj na forum alergicznym, a jak nie masz czasu latać po lekarzach spróbuj pobrać sobie alertec, jeśli to alergiczne minie po 2 tabletce.
Pozdrawiam.

----------

